# Macro



## siobhan1011 (Nov 5, 2011)

I've just discovered that Macro has an online store, and that you don't need to have a macro card to shop there. They also have free delivery if you spend over £30 and whatever you buy is not counted as "big and bulky" in which case the delivery is £35. I'm going to get some things from there they have 5 litres of olive/pomace at £7.55 and 12.5kg of KTC Palm oil at £12.99. I have looked into KTC and they only use sustainable oil.


----------



## fiddletree (Nov 5, 2011)

I've never heard of Macro, but I'm always on the lookout for good European suppliers.  What is the website? I did a google search and nothing came up.


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Nov 5, 2011)

siobhan1011 said:
			
		

> I've just discovered that Macro has an online store, and that you don't need to have a macro card to shop there. They also have free delivery if you spend over £30 and whatever you buy is not counted as "big and bulky" in which case the delivery is £35. I'm going to get some things from there they have 5 litres of olive/pomace at £7.55 and 12.5kg of KTC Palm oil at £12.99. I have looked into KTC and they only use sustainable oil.



That is good, I didn't realise it was free delivery over £30, there isn't one near enough to me to travel to, thanks for the tip


----------



## trishwosere (Nov 5, 2011)

Fantastic... many thanks Siobhan


----------



## siobhan1011 (Nov 6, 2011)

so ssssssooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I should have said MAKRO
http://store.makro.co.uk/
ooooopppppssssss 
Happy hunting


----------



## siobhan1011 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've just gone through the website again and realised that grocery items are only available instore and not online, so there is not delivery option on them. I am so sorry if I have disappointed anybody, I am annoyed myself, why have the products on their online store if they are not willing to sell them online? On a plus side though I have discovered that tesco sells 5 litres of olive pomace oil for £6.


----------



## trishwosere (Nov 8, 2011)

Olive pomace will make your soap very green, it's very dark over here 

edited for a typo


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Nov 8, 2011)

Aww never mind, but I am silly, I have a Bookers wholesale card!!


----------



## radar-78 (Nov 8, 2011)

You may want to check on the Tesco olive oil.I looked at a 5L tin at my local Tesco thinking it was a good bargain but when I read the ingredients list on the back it wasn't 100% olive oil.It was listed as a blend of olive and vegetable oils.As I don't know a)what veg oil and b)in what percentages they are blended it is almost impossible for me to determine its sap value. As a fairly new soaper I decided to pass.


----------



## siobhan1011 (Nov 8, 2011)

Bergamia2504 said:
			
		

> Aww never mind, but I am silly, I have a Bookers wholesale card!!


Awwww I want one, but don't have a business


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Nov 9, 2011)

siobhan1011 said:
			
		

> Bergamia2504 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you not know anyone that has?


----------

